

Identical Mutations in Seperate Populations Found Over 1,000 Generations - greenvaio
http://www.dailygalaxy.com/my_weblog/2013/02/-evolutionary-biology-identical-mutations-in-seperate-populations-found-over-1000-generations.html

======
greenvaio
Should we consider that a particular set of genes allow for only a particular
set of evolutions, maybe much more limited than expected ?

